# 2010 babies :D



## bumblebee_ (5 February 2013)

Hey guys!

Just a quickie really to see what you are all doing with your 2012 babies??  

Any excuse to attach a quick piccie of my best girl! Only done a couple of long reining sessions with her, and shes gradually getting the hang of steering... 







Excuse the clip! I was testing her with the clippers and she was a babe!  bless her!  

Whats everyone else doing then.... feel free to add piccies and would be nice to see how they're all getting on...  

Pick'n'mix on offer to you all along with a costa mint hot chocolate with marshmallows  xxx

Clearly I'm not with it today.... I meant 2010 babies not 2012


----------



## Lgd (5 February 2013)

My rising 3yo is long reining happily a couple of times a week and otherwise being a baby playing in the field.
He does live in at night though as he is entire.


----------



## Moody-Mare (5 February 2013)

My roaster is Long reining through cones, over poles and over plastic sheets. Just generally being a trouble maker too! 

Bumblebee_ What height is your baby? BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Worried1 (5 February 2013)

Mine is still living out, I won't be bringing her in till about March time. She has done nothing except be bitted and taught to lead/run up, as she has done a couple of County shows and Futurity as a yearling and 2-y-o.

She is bigger than I expected so will back her April and then have a play before turning her away again till next year.


----------



## bumblebee_ (5 February 2013)

[QUOTE Bumblebee_ What height is your baby? BEAUTIFUL!![/QUOTE]

 thanks MM. I measured her the other day and she is just a smidge off 15hh.  hoping she will get a bit bigger yet!! But whatever she is she has a home for life with me and is not going anywhere!  

Amazing how quickly they grow up isnt it? Feels like yesterday she was prancing around the field the day after the was born!


----------



## ElleD (5 February 2013)

Mine has had a winter of getting hairy n chilling after some shows last year. 

Will be picking up her long lining education come March and probably back her end of summer (she's 3 in May and immature of build, yet) before turning her away.

Maybe another coupla shows over summer . 

Soooo excited about this year with her. She's about 15hh just now but apparently will mature to 16.


----------



## zizz (5 February 2013)

Same as Worried1 except mine is smaller than I had hoped!


----------



## Worried1 (5 February 2013)

zizz said:



			Same as Worried1 except mine is smaller than I had hoped!
		
Click to expand...

Wanna swap


----------



## Kallibear (5 February 2013)

Mostly he eats and runs around the field a bit.

He walks and ponies out well in the heaviest traffic. He wears tack and has done a little long lining. Went for a run round the arena yesterday.

I was planning on sitting in him this spring but he's still such a weed that it'll be summer, more likely. Might do a little light hacking in the autumn. Then he'll do more eating and running around until next year.

Far too much of a weed to do anything else


----------



## whisp&willow (5 February 2013)

Ha ha!  2010 must have been the year for slow growers!  

Willow has been roughing it all winter!  Just the usual daily handling and feeding.  Plan this year is to start some long reining and pop a light saddle on.  She is still on the small side so wont be backing her until next summer when she is 4.  Depending on if i can get her ridiculous mane under control then we will hopefully make it to a show or two in hand this summer. 

She has been bitted lightly for a show as a yearling, and has had her bridle back on a few times for trotting up practice last summer.  

Last time i measured her at the end of the summer she was 14.1 or 14.2... i cant quite remember.  Hoping for a 15.1/15.2 so i better get her a grow bag...


----------



## Moody-Mare (5 February 2013)

bumblebee_ said:



			[QUOTE Bumblebee_ What height is your baby? BEAUTIFUL!!
		
Click to expand...

 thanks MM. I measured her the other day and she is just a smidge off 15hh.  hoping she will get a bit bigger yet!! But whatever she is she has a home for life with me and is not going anywhere!  

Amazing how quickly they grow up isnt it? Feels like yesterday she was prancing around the field the day after the was born![/QUOTE]


My little guy is 15.1hh, his mums 15.3hh and we dont know what his dad was.. BOGOF DEAL! So im clueless. The yard owner where I'm stabled told me in september he wouldnt grow much more, hes actually grown a good 3 inches! I'll post some pictures once im home from work! 

Feels like just yesterday my little guy flying about racing cars along the fence line!

Your little girl looks amazing!! I do love a chestnutter!!


----------



## 2horsesnomoney (5 February 2013)

Mine too is a slow grower! at least thats what i hope he is 14.3hh at the mo but i was hoping for 15.2hh at least by now. Ah well! mine has been bitted (happy mouth only at the mo) and started long lineing but steering is getting there slowly! does lots of obsticals in hand though and hoping to start putting a saddle on this week to get used to it. I am backing in june hack for a month or two then turn away until 4. So interesting to see what you are all doing with yours....


----------



## Lgd (5 February 2013)

Guess I've got one of the bigger ones - Fly is standing around 15.1hh in front and almost 15.3hh behind. He should make around 16 - 16.1hh


----------



## bumblebee_ (5 February 2013)

Thanks MM!! She is a sweetie but does have "spark" which I like as opposed to her mother who is just soooo laid back!! I like something with a bit more!!  x


----------



## mellissa (5 February 2013)

My end July 2010 youngster has never had a mane pull, bit on or rug on!  I haven't seen him for a while as he lives at a stud 2 hours away.  Apparently he is about 15.2hh ATM.

I  am looking forward to bringing him home in the autumn and starting him off.

He has had a very leisurely life in comparison to all these others!


----------



## sz90168 (5 February 2013)

My boy is 3 in April. He is 16.1 or 16.2hh at the moment. I'm hoping he won't grow much :s He was only meant to make 16.1hh. He is now long reining, going for walks and wearing tack. I'm hoping to back him in April and once the weather is ok to turn him away until the winter or even next year. I'm having to start a bit earlier with him as turnout is restricted and I don't want him to get bored.


----------



## tikino (5 February 2013)

mine is stabled at night and out all day and being a horse he isn't 3 till 16th of june so he is being a horse although has a full clip due to a skin problem resulting in vet advice to clip him out and wash him as he was to hairy to get the proper effect from treatment etc. he is standing 16h at the moment


----------



## EstherYoung (6 February 2013)

What is Felix doing? Growing.... He's going to be a slow burner I think and I can't see him even starting work till he's at least 4.

This is him with my rising 4yo in the snow:






He's such a leggy, immature little weed, and it's only when you get next to him that you realise how tall he's got.






Measured him yesterday and he's 15 hands.


----------



## Deli (6 February 2013)

My 3 year old will be 3 in May. She stands at 15.1 at the moment was hoping for 16hh. She is in a 6' rug so not very big which is ashame.
She was sat on as a 2yo and walked up and down the yard. She has been living out all winter with hayledge and is looking quite porky. 
Just wondering when she will start to look like a horse that can be worked as she still looks like a baby


----------



## EstherYoung (6 February 2013)

I think they're all different Deli. When I originally got Wolf there were two other youngsters of the same age on the yard. They're now all rising four, and they have all matured differently. Wolf looks fairly mature (although I think he'd be a fairly easy one to overcook mentally), the filly still looks like a seriously leggy baby and won't be done growing for another couple of years, and their other little friend is somewhere between the two of them maturity wise.


----------



## bumblebee_ (6 February 2013)

nice to hear how everyones getting on!


----------



## 056775 (6 February 2013)

tikino said:



			mine is stabled at night and out all day and being a horse he isn't 3 till 16th of june so he is being a horse although has a full clip due to a skin problem resulting in vet advice to clip him out and wash him as he was to hairy to get the proper effect from treatment etc. he is standing 16h at the moment





Click to expand...

Looks cracking - very mature!


----------



## ElleD (6 February 2013)

Know what u mean bout looking like a horse, Deli - my girl is still really babyish looking and her head/neck belong on a different body to her shoulders which in turn looks totally unrelated to her legs and bum!  

She's in a 6'3 rug at the mo...hmm maybe she's over the 15hh after all cos she s not hugely chunky or anything.


----------



## Clava (6 February 2013)

My haflinger and my friends' Welsh D (black one) are still just doing this mostly  We'll start doing more interesting things in the Spring.


----------



## Beatrice5 (18 February 2013)

My 2010 baby is standing at 15.2 at least and towering over her mother who is 15hh. She is also twice as wide I swear there is some heavy horse in there!

Can I ask those who are longlining out on the roads - Did you lead out in hand first ? On your own or with another person on foot ? On horse ?

Have played with my filly in the field tarps, bags, barells, walked over all very happily. Worn tack, leant over etc but feel I am stuck not sure on next step.

I backed her Mum and  the pony companion but she is HUGE and although gentle and calm I am a little daunted.


----------



## Kallibear (18 February 2013)

I led out inhand first. Really don't think them being 15ft away for you is great idea if they turn out to be frightened of traffic! Nor sitting on another horse whilst trying to control a frightened baby. They take a lot of confidence from having someone walking beside them. I went out by yourself but mostly because I didn't have anyone else. If I'd been concerned about his behaviour I'd have walked initially behind another horse.

Once he was rock solid in all traffic (didn't take long) I ponied him out from my sensible older cob. He also long reins out, after practising in the field first.


----------



## Beatrice5 (19 February 2013)

Thank you Kallibear - I shall lead out in hand with bridle first and maybe get a friend to walk with us for the first few times until we have met a few vechicles - our roads are very quiet and traffic can be a rarity which when you want to traffic proof a baby isn't always helpful.


----------



## bumblebee_ (20 February 2013)

I did exactly the same as Kalinear too. Worked well as she takes a lot of confidence from me being on the ground next to her so just have to work on the long reining and me being behind her instead of next to her! My friend will help me and walk next to her the first few times while I stand behind and do the long reining until she gets the idea! I've only long reined her a handful of times.


----------



## Clodagh (20 February 2013)

Good thread BB, and your filly has grown into a cracker. You wanted a show cob I think? She is lovely and I love her markings.

Piper is a smidge over 17hh now and about to outgrow his 6'9" rug. He isn't getting a 7' until next winter I have told him! He is growing nicely, he had a bum winter with being kicked, having an op and 2 months stuck in the stable so is now out in the field tormenting his elders. He is bitted and will walk and trot up in hand but hasn't done a lot else. I will lightly back him this summer but only to be able to go for short walks out, then put him away for another year.

He was meant to be 16hh...sigh!


----------



## clippi (20 February 2013)

Here's mine, he's a bit of a chunky monkey. We've long reined, had tack on and are starting to be ponied out


----------



## Hurricanelady (20 February 2013)

Lovely pics of really nice youngsters 

Here is my 2012 baby, about 16.2 hh already and probably going to reach 17 hh (!)

Enjoying a quieter year this year playing with his baby brother after having a very challenging first year including a nasty kick wound and hospital operation.  Think he's going to be a lovely horse, despite occasional (although luckily short lived) baby temper tantrums 







We think he will be slow to mature though, and probably won't be able to do anything too much with him till he's 4, although we'll start a bit of basic groundwork possibly this summer, maybe next depending on how he is at the time.


----------



## bumblebee_ (20 February 2013)

thanks Clodagh!!  She is a beaut! WOW! Piper is massive, good luck with that one! Whizz in in 6'3 rugs atm and her mum is in 6'6 so I'm hoping I can share rugs, although I do have a massive rug fettish so I'm telling myself I have to wait until she has stopped growing until I can kit her out in all nice new wugs!  Show us a pic of Piper  xxx


----------



## Spiritedly (20 February 2013)

This is my 2010 baby (grey) he's with my 2009 baby . He's not done a lot yet, been walked out a few times and been bitted but that's about it.


----------



## Hurricanelady (20 February 2013)

I'll post the picture this time


----------



## cloppy (20 February 2013)

Heres mine , not done anything other than rugs, feet leading etc.


----------



## Kallibear (21 February 2013)

Well, I sat on Roo today.  Total non-event. Shifted his weight then asked for another carrot. Scrabbled on and off a few times and declared him Officially Backed 

We'll repeat over the summer and progress to walking on hacks. Then it'll be a boring wait until next spring.


----------



## Toast (21 February 2013)

My 2010 baby has just been sold. Finances meant he had to go. Im devastated


----------



## noodle_ (21 February 2013)

this is my 2010 baby;










been walked/had a little hack out in walk (off road)!, feet/bridle/saddle./ roller on etc


now comes to call accross a massive field (so proud  )


i attempted to see what she did on a lunge line..... a lot of work to put into her but no rush   she is NOT being lunged.... long reined... instead 









id like to have a sit on her in summer (sit not ride) then break her properly in jan/feb   - im aiming for walk/trot dressage by may 2014


----------



## Beatrice5 (22 February 2013)

Does this pic work? Ages since I have done this.


----------



## Beatrice5 (22 February 2013)

Henna born 16/3/2010

Love looking at her peers.

You can CC if you like as I haven't a clue. She is leg at each corner, straight and square but other than that is beyond me. Would be good to get a view from the informed


----------



## ElleD (22 February 2013)

Beatrice5 I envy u that tail too as well as those legs (Iva's tail is also white.....u can imagine the chalk I go thru of a show season!). 

Lovely markings - do u know her sire? And such a pretty head - think there's still some growing to be done though


----------



## Annette4 (22 February 2013)

Mine has been sat on once for 5 mins (I'm too lardy for anything else) and has done a bit of long reining. She's mostly going to be left alone until Autumn as a)I'm a fatty and b)I'm hoping she'll grow a bit. She walks out on the roads with no fuss and without batting an eye (She goes out once a month or so), is bitted and wears tack. Not phased but no rush so breaking her next year.

She's got naff conformation but hey ho. She was free and no idea what dad was so hey ho.


----------



## ElleD (24 February 2013)

Annette4 - total cutie . Re confirmation-a friend of mine said same of her horse and it went on to event to 1* level so u might find yourself firing round Blair or similar if that's your thing . The wee free surprises are much fun!

Seems that all of us with 2010 babies have the same relaxed idea re letting them take things at their pace. I do like that philosophy.


----------



## JanetGeorge (24 February 2013)

I haven't started on my 2010 babies - still getting the last of the 2009 babies backed - all bar 2 of the 2010 lot are still down the road running on friendly farmer's 20-odd spare acres.  They get daily haylage thrown at them - and I count the legs and divide by 4 - and that's it!  The last pics were taken just before Christmas.

Mr. Darcy is the only gelding in the group down the road - has 9 girlfriends!  But poor lad is right at the bottom of the pecking order!






Cappucino on the left - Inspectors loved her and she's Class 1 ID - Maddie on the right - also known as Fugly - they didn't like her much but she WILL be nice in another couple of years (I hope!)






Two of my favourites: the bay is Sweet Caroline - the chestnut - Canda Rose.  (Just to prove that not ALL my horses are grey!)






And one of my Sport Horse fillies - River Breeze






Another Class 1 ID - Tinkerbelle (trying to hide Fugly!)






And a good advert for ignoring the vet when he tells you a foal's legs are SO bad she should be put down (they were VERY crumpled and weak for quite a few weeks!)  But Penny Lane is now fine!






There are a few more floating around but I didn't get pics of them the last time I went out with the camera - it's ruddy hard to get them all in the right place at the right time.

I know this lot are going to be particularly good in traffic - farmer complains they just WON'T move when he takes a dozen quad-bikers through their field!


----------



## Fools Motto (24 February 2013)

My 2010 baby 






Is currently being a madame! she is into everything, on top of everything and generally up to no good! I caught her yesterday with her foot through the gate and creating noise for attention! She then does her circuit training around the field before stopping in your pockets, or turning around showing you her hind heels! 
She has been bitted, lead out on the roads, worn tack and done 3 in hand shows. Apart from catching her today to cream one of her legs she hasn't been handled since October - and it shows!
Will start her again in a few weeks, (can't take any more antics!) and see where we end up. I'm worried about her bum - it looks like a good bucking bum!!  - Did I tell you, she is 13h NF X - growing vibes for 13.2h please!

last year;


----------



## Annette4 (26 February 2013)

ElleD said:



			Annette4 - total cutie . Re confirmation-a friend of mine said same of her horse and it went on to event to 1* level so u might find yourself firing round Blair or similar if that's your thing . The wee free surprises are much fun!

Seems that all of us with 2010 babies have the same relaxed idea re letting them take things at their pace. I do like that philosophy.
		
Click to expand...

She was abandoned at 3 weeks old with mum, who is a 12hh cob. Goodness knows who dad was but the person named on her passport is less than reputable so I'm not expecting much. She was a freeby and as long as I'm light enough and she's tall enough she'll be a forever pony to do local stuff on. She carries her weight funny, is a barrel on match stick legs and she can't see much out of her blue eye but she's my baby and I wouldn't swop her


----------



## Moody-Mare (27 February 2013)

Just got myself another 2010 baby! Totally unhandled, very rough sports horse! Pictures to follow.. Think ive lost the plot!


----------



## Asha (27 February 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			I haven't started on my 2010 babies - still getting the last of the 2009 babies backed - all bar 2 of the 2010 lot are still down the road running on friendly farmer's 20-odd spare acres.  They get daily haylage thrown at them - and I count the legs and divide by 4 - and that's it!  The last pics were taken just before Christmas.

Mr. Darcy is the only gelding in the group down the road - has 9 girlfriends!  But poor lad is right at the bottom of the pecking order!






Cappucino on the left - Inspectors loved her and she's Class 1 ID - Maddie on the right - also known as Fugly - they didn't like her much but she WILL be nice in another couple of years (I hope!)






Two of my favourites: the bay is Sweet Caroline - the chestnut - Canda Rose.  (Just to prove that not ALL my horses are grey!)






And one of my Sport Horse fillies - River Breeze






Another Class 1 ID - Tinkerbelle (trying to hide Fugly!)






And a good advert for ignoring the vet when he tells you a foal's legs are SO bad she should be put down (they were VERY crumpled and weak for quite a few weeks!)  But Penny Lane is now fine!






There are a few more floating around but I didn't get pics of them the last time I went out with the camera - it's ruddy hard to get them all in the right place at the right time.

I know this lot are going to be particularly good in traffic - farmer complains they just WON'T move when he takes a dozen quad-bikers through their field! 

Click to expand...


Like them all, although Mr Darcy is my favourite. Can you let me know which field hes in, might have to have a trip out with trailer and rescue him


----------



## cblover (27 February 2013)

This is Teddy 2 Shoes, rising 3 in July.  Standing approx 16hh on his bum and 15.2hh at his withers.  He's clyde x cob.  He's been with me since he was 5 week old (with his mam) and he's leading, loading and travelling, been to a few shows, bitted, seen clippers, had a bath, rugged, saddle on....just general things as and when they've come up.  I'm in no rush with him and although he'll be sat on later this year....that'll be it until he's 4.  He's such a baby and currently very calm and gentle! (long may that last) lol
Tedbert 7 weeks here!  Such a cool dude.





Ah......summer! He was 2 here I think.





Last year as a 2 yr old.....he's much more lanky at the minute.


----------



## FinkleyAlex (1 March 2013)

Gosh I feel a little behind with my 2010 baby - he is my first youngster and I'm terrified of messing up! So far he has been a star with all the basics - loads, ties up beautifully and leads like a pro (will go for walks etc and leave his herd-mates behind). He's excellent having his feet done/with the vet/worming, wears a rug and has lovely manners though that's about all we've covered so far. I've mainly been exposing him to new things - he's fine with cars though hasn't seen them move too often, lives out next to the m25 so traffic noise doesn't bother him. The other day he met cones, jump blocks and walked over some poles (didn't bat an eye). This summer he'll be backed then next spring he'll be sent off to be broken in so he can grow up a bit more in-between.


----------



## Clodagh (1 March 2013)

I want Mr Darcy! What a beautiful head he has got. Is he full ID?

Piper's mum had a lovely head, Piper's Dad had an even more lovely head. All Piper's Dad's offspring have pretty heads and Piper has a head like a bucket. Love him anyway!


----------



## rachyblue (1 March 2013)

I'm going to buck the trend and say mine is away for starting. Mainly because he is big, bolshy and bored! He is however fairly level and in proportion. I intend just to tick him over (hacking etc) and turn him away over the winter to start again properly in the spring. 
Will take some pics tomorrow as off to see him


----------



## JanetGeorge (1 March 2013)

Clodagh said:



			I want Mr Darcy! What a beautiful head he has got. Is he full ID?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes.  And his mother has a slightly plain head - which she got from HER Mum!  But her Dad has a stunning head - and of course so does Mr. Darcy (he's by Avanti Amorous Archie and I've never seen one of HIS offspring with a plain head!


----------



## BigYellowHorse (1 March 2013)

Here's my 2010 baby.. I've taken things really slowly with him, he leads, loads, picks up feet, stands nicely, all the basics really, though had the winter turned out so we are reinstalling some manners - the nice thing is he remembers what has been taught already so has come around again really quickly (brought him in again a few weeks ago) 

Just started to bit him since being brought in and he now stands quietly with the bit in. Next step is getting the roller on him and starting some light long reining, but won't be doing that till about May time when he turns 3 till then we will carry on with the voice aids. 







Also have this chap to break this summer, he's a '09 foal but ssshh...  I was supposed to be doing it last summer but ended up with a knee injury so was on crutches for a fair while but it has worked in his favour I think, being WB he has developed slower and the extra year has allowed for his chest to really open up and his back end is starting to look like its not just a random left over horse part stuck on to him! lol


----------

